# One down, two to go!



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Finnegan and I went to our first Rally trials on Saturday. We disqualified on the first two runs - on the same station - but pulled it out on the 3rd run! He did the same move picture perfectly! So he has one leg of his Rally Novice title.

I was very proud of him, considering it was our first time out. Our runs weren't perfect, but except for that one darn station, we would have qualified on all three and completed the novice title. 

Oh well, we'll get it next time!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

YAHOO! Awesome job Cavon and Finnegan! Way to go!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

cavon said:


> Finnegan and I went to our first Rally trials on Saturday. We disqualified on the first two runs - on the same station - but pulled it out on the 3rd run! He did the same move picture perfectly! So he has one leg of his Rally Novice title.
> 
> I was very proud of him, considering it was our first time out. Our runs weren't perfect, but except for that one darn station, we would have qualified on all three and completed the novice title.
> 
> Oh well, we'll get it next time!


Big congratulation to you and Finn. Well done, and well deserved.
I will see you at the Purina show this coming weekend.. Finally we meet.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thank you both! 

Cherie, will you also be at Purina on Friday? I'm going with my friends who are showing a keeshond and PWD's, but you know I'll be heading around to the check out all of the beautiful poodles!!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations on your rally progress! :cheers2:

We just started the sport last spring and I have to say we're hooked - My husband even enjoys training with the dogs and handling at the trials!!! It's AWESOME! I think what makes it ever so much more fun for us is that we have a terrific group of people involved in rally through our local kennel club - we train together, practice together, play together, travel to trials together and everyone is so supportive of everyone else's team! My husband was able to title our daughter's standard poodle (RN) last October in Rapid City - even if he wouldn't have handled her to a title, we had SOOO much fun with our friends (hanging out at the hotel, finding good places to eat, shop, etc...) that the trip would've been worth it, but the title was the cherry on top!! 

We're planning to attend a 2 day rally event in Fargo in April... If AKC gets Lucy's registration sorted out by then, it will be her first ever event! But since the event is only two days, even if the girls perform flawlessly, there's no chance for a title, but there's another three day event at the same place in July, so we'll try to hit that one too! (See?? I told you we were hooked!) :lol:

Keep us updated with Finnegan's progress - Do you know when your next opportunity to compete will be??

Barb


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Barb! 

I have been having a lot of fun with Rally training too. I have met so many nice people and we too cheer each other on and celebrate everyone's successes. 

Good luck at your trials in April! I'm sure the girls will do great!

The trials we went to on Saturday were with the Canadian Assoc of Rally Obedience (CARO) and the next trials we might go to are on April 10th. It is a one day event, about an hour away from me, but they are having 2 novice A trials, so theoretically we could finish our CARO RN that day.

We also have UKC rally trials on April 16/17 - 4 novice trials and then we are going to a UKC show in Buffalo on April 30/May 1st to see if we can get a conformation competition win or 3 in the Alter class to finish Finnegan and they will be having rally there as well, so if we don't get our 3 qualifying runs on the 16/17 we will try to finish that title as well in Buffalo! 

Whew! He does keep me busy! My cats are not amused!!! I am just having so much fun with my big red boy!

We are going to give agility a try this summer as well! he has done a bit of it and I really think he prefers it to Rally, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*WAY YO GO....Team Finnegan *



cavon said:


> Finnegan and I went to our first Rally trials on Saturday. We disqualified on the first two runs - on the same station - but pulled it out on the 3rd run! He did the same move picture perfectly! So he has one leg of his Rally Novice title.
> 
> I was very proud of him, considering it was our first time out. Our runs weren't perfect, but except for that one darn station, we would have qualified on all three and completed the novice title.
> 
> Oh well, we'll get it next time!


Great job! You should be proud :act-up:


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

CONGRATS to Cavon and Finnegan !

Yea, sure and steady the Red Boy makes his mark.

You two make a great team :hug:.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

thank you all!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

cavon said:


> thank you all!


Crystal:
Are you going to bring Finny with you to Purina this weekend. Would love to see him.. He is so handsome.

Where will you be staying ?
O


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I live in Richmond Hill, just north of the city, so I will be staying at home! 

no, I won't be bringing Finny with me, but I would love for you to meet him. I'll speak with you on Friday at the show and maybe we can work something out! I'm only about a 35 minute drive from where you will be staying!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

cavon said:


> I live in Richmond Hill, just north of the city, so I will be staying at home!
> 
> no, I won't be bringing Finny with me, but I would love for you to meet him. I'll speak with you on Friday at the show and maybe we can work something out! I'm only about a 35 minute drive from where you will be staying!


I will be staying over at a client friend of mine in Lesleyville near the beaches. It is about a 25 min. drive from the show site.
Will see you at the show and maybe we can arrange something re: Finnegan.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I know exactly where you will be - remember we're down that way regularly for grooming!! Can't wait to meet you!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

cavon said:


> I know exactly where you will be - remember we're down that way regularly for grooming!! Can't wait to meet you!


Crystal:
I sold a show puppy to a man who also does grooming. I know you go to Rita. This guy works at Timmies and I believe is part owner.. not sure but he is an awsome groomer.
Rita is too. They know each other. I heard Timmies is one of the nicest grooming boutique in Toronto, and the guy I sold a show pup to out of Lola and Cole was voted best groomer in Toronto. he scissored Cole for me 5 months ago and he looked awsome. He will be at the Purina show as well on Sun. See you there


----------

